# Spare a little help for a newbie? ^^



## Kyatto (Dec 11, 2010)

Can anyone name me a few Conventions to go to in the UK, I have never been to one before so I don't want to go to a Huge one straight off.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2010)

There's also a sticky post called "CONVENTION SCHEDULES" conveniently listed right at the top of this forum.  It lists two of them.

Why do people keep missing that?


----------



## Kyatto (Dec 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> There's also a sticky post called "CONVENTION SCHEDULES" conveniently listed right at the top of this forum.  It lists two of them.
> 
> Why do people keep missing that?


 
Oh, i didn't even see that ^^ Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## Kyatto (Dec 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions


 
Oh, Thanks very much ^^


----------

